# 4K TV as monitor getting HDCP errors after quitting games



## Laurijan (Mar 6, 2019)

Hi!

I got the 4K TV in my specs as monitor with a GTX1080. On windows desktop i used to run 4K (2160p) 60Hz.
When i start up fallout 76 that is set to 1080p, to give me better framerates, and then quit the game to desktop i occationally get static all over the screen.
The static only goes away when i restart my TV or sometimes it even needs a reconnection of the HDMI cable to show a picture again.
I read somewhere that this static is HDCP related.
From what i diagnosed its related to the game having a different resolution than windows desktop.
Putting desktop on 1440p and game on 1440p solved the issue but i cant stand have my desktop 1440p since i sit close and the icons and texts are blurry this way.
This is the second TV (first was philips android 55") that i have this problem with.
Any tips?


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 7, 2019)

Disable  *HDCP*


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 7, 2019)

I dont think thats possible from within the driver program. it has no option for it. i dont want to get a hdmi splitter that removes it just for this problem
The pic shows the static


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 10, 2019)

Whats your gpu? 

You can disable it on AMD and Nvidia, i do it all the time. Its under display option section.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 10, 2019)

Mittenz said:


> Whats your gpu?
> 
> You can disable it on AMD and Nvidia, i do it all the time. Its under display option section.



Asus GTX 1080


----------



## Mittenz (Mar 10, 2019)

*How to disable HDCP:*

Open Radeon settings
Go to Display tab
Select go to any one of your *digital* (HDMI, DVI-D or DP) monitors
Click Specs
Go to the Override tab
Disable HDCP
Reboot

I have a second video card in my system, AMD. 
Perhaps you could do the same?


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 11, 2019)

there is no option to disable it in my case. Nvidia is different


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 11, 2019)

I am not sure this is related to HDCP at all.

Do the following : go into the Adjust Desktop Size and Position in NVCP and make sure the scaling is set on Aspect ratio and that the GPU performs the scaling. This should in theory make it so that the TV always receives a 4K signal and nothing changes when you switch back and fourth between games and desktop.


----------



## Laurijan (Mar 11, 2019)

Vya Domus said:


> I am not sure this is related to HDCP at all.
> 
> Do the following : go into the Adjust Desktop Size and Position in NVCP and make sure the scaling is set on Aspect ratio and that the GPU performs the scaling. This should in theory make it so that the TV always receives a 4K signal and nothing changes when you switch back and fourth between games and desktop.



Ok thx for info! I wonder if that works too if desktop is 4k 60Hz and game 1080p 120Hz?


----------



## Vya Domus (Mar 11, 2019)

Probably not since the signal needs to be 4K@120hz for this to work.


----------

